
Alex – catch inconsiderate, offensive writing - madmax96
http://alexjs.com
======
macmac
No thanks, I'll apply my own standards to what I write thank you very much.

------
striking
Boogeyman is inconsiderate? "Person with a limp" is an accurate/inoffensive
replacement for "cripple"?

I respect the attempt but I don't think I'll be using this any time soon.

